# This is for all my shrimp homies.



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

taiwan shrimp keeping..... - Arofanatics Fish Talk Forums

enjoy!


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

Old 22-07-2009, 01:29 PM #21

On page 3 #21

you guys see that guy there. holding up his shirt and flopping out his wanker.
i have the same one. my bros one broke( different guy.

its so cool. u put it in the water and let it sit for a few days. then u take him out and u sit it on the sink. and pour boiling hot water on him. and he pees! omg it shoots so far too! HAHHAHAHHA


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

22-07-2009, 04:30 PM #26

on page 3

incase your wondering what it says ( i used a translator)

You like the ADA is not really want to do the same chandelier, but the brand must be close to normal even ten thousand pieces
Hsiao Chiu like to tell you today, to share as little as about 20% of the cost of commercially available pendant, can make you have a certain texture of the chandelier
Hsiao Chiu の DIY --- chandeliers create and share
1. be suspended for 4 to 8 Figure cable holder (in this case by four steel cables, cable holder 8, the fixed device is not cheap to most expensive 120 yuan / month, cable 1.5mmΦ 10 yuan / ft Available at the community art supplies, stationery line, the racquet so purchased), the following provides online auction site for your reference:
http://tw.user.bid.yahoo.com/tw/boot...ardware&clf=19

2. for 12 * 12 * 2.5cm 1 fan (in this case fan with LED lights used, but too fancy LED lights it will be removed), and the cradle or travel charger for mobile phone regulator, this case fan Specifications for DC12V 0.2A, voltage regulator exactly DC12V 200mA (1A = 1000mA) for just a good, if you find a more fan voltage regulator is small, the fan speed will be slow (if the fan specifications DC12V 0.2A, stability DC12V 0.1A voltage multiplier is regulators as possible overheating if the fan specifications DC12V 0.2A, DC12V 0.3A voltage regulator to the regulator but also sufficient to provide the fans more than enough power), if you are in the hardware store Share the adjustable voltage transformer
Although the label than the current big fan, but still used for a long time the possibility of overheating, I have used, has been burning hot to the taste of all out of plastic, but still can, but for safety I changed.

3. for two 1-foot PL-13W lighting, best lighting design of electronic stability control were better in the shade, but now new multi-plug the lamp into place, as shown below, in order to reduce the lamp size and lower temperature.

- END TRANSLATION-

just a little bit of WARNING

since that post(2009) i hope UP(thats the brand of the light unit) has been smart enough to change the transformer in the light unit because i have the same unit. and the transformer over heated and I started smelling plastic just like what they were saying.( almost started a fire)

so if ur planing to get that light unit. make sure its not going to burn down ur house.
i still have that transformer. its so messed up.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the good read and pictures


----------

